# A personal insult topic?



## chrisjrv

Hi,
How about starting a personal insult topic so that all those interested can slag each other off and the rest of us can get on with our lives?
I offer the old,
He said you hadn't got the manners of a pig, but I stood up for you, I said you had. :roll: 
Chris


----------



## framptoncottrell

If you were twice as intelligent, you'd still be thick...

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## pippin

Excuse my pig - he's a friend!


----------



## loddy

If you had a brain you'd be dangerous


----------



## spykal

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

winkers


----------



## kayg

" You're just not a pretty face are you"


----------



## spykal

kayg said:


> " You're just not a pretty face are you"


I dunno...at least when I was a kid they did not have to hang a lamb chop around my neck so that the dog would play with me :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Were you born stupid, or did you have to practice?


----------



## Grizzly

Don't let your mind wander. It's far too small to be let out on it's own.

G


----------



## kayg

"You've got a face for radio"
"You'd better get home, there's a village somewhere missing its idiot"


----------



## ksebruce

"You only have two brain cells, one of 'ems missing and the other is out looking for it" 8O


----------



## Zebedee

I could make far better use of your space by storing horsesh1t for the roses.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Yeah.........Like that's a great idea

Why don't we start one for sarcasm as well


----------



## Grizzly

Otto-de-froste said:


> Yeah.........Like that's a great idea
> 
> Why don't we start one for sarcasm as well


Like : "Most people here are so dumb they wouldn't understand a sarcastic remark if it leapt up and bit them" - ?

I think not ! It could be grounds for a move to the Member's Bar !

G


----------



## Otto-de-froste

I was going to suggest a thread for 'self deprecating' but I'd probably spell it wrong and I doubt anyone would see the feeble attempt at humour


----------



## pippin

'self deprecating'??

Given the standard of a lot of posts on here you should have written

"self defecating"!!!!


----------



## artona

Hi

I might be fat but I can go on a diet. What are you going to do about your face


stew


----------



## DAVESMIFF

I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person.


----------



## Grizzly

So ? A thought crossed your mind. I bet it had a long and lonely journey.

G


----------



## loddy

You're as much use as a handbrake on a canoe


----------



## linal

I've been insulted by experts---amateurs like you don't bother me.


----------



## chrisjrv

Genuine to young Army officier from NCO "you're not as daft as you look Sir",Reply " No I'm not" :roll:


----------



## bigfoot

Try these gems.


If you had two heads you'd kiss yourself.

If you had brains you would be dangerous.

A thick as a canteen cup.

Some people say he knows bugger nothing, I say he knows bugger all.

As much use as a chocolate teapot.

I didn't come here to be insulted-where do you usually go?


----------



## Penquin

If you had two brain cells I'd be concerned that you're pregnant!


----------



## vicdicdoc

Your all picking on me . . I'm outa here . .


----------



## Frantone

*I'm outa here*

No Vic, please don't go.
I don't think they meant it....
TP


----------



## chrisjrv

Oooooooh Nooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## charlieivan

You're a model are you? what did you model,bulldozers??

She's got a nose like a blind cobblers thumb.

If brains were dynamite you wouldn't have enough to blow your hat off.

When they handed out noses you thought they said roses and asked for a big red one.

My mother-in-law used to be in the RAF during the war.She used to kick start lancaster bombers!!!


----------



## badger

If you had a pet zebra.............you'd call it spot


----------



## Grizzly

badger said:


> If you had a pet zebra.............you'd call it spot


If you had a pet zebra people would be hard put to tell you apart.

G


----------



## carprus

She looks like one of Charlie's Angels .......................yeah Bosley :lol:


----------



## erneboy

He held his birthday party in a phone box.

He is the only person I know who has to study for a urine test.

Here is 10p away and phone all your friends.


----------



## erneboy

What's on your mind, if you'll pardon the exaggeration.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Brings to mind "Well xxxxx (insert name), when did you stop beating your children/wife/dog?"

Try answering that one without taking some time to think about it.

David


----------



## timbop37

You're so stupid staring at the orange juice bottle just because it said "concentrate".

He may look like an idiot and talk like an idiot but don't let that fool you. He really is an idiot."
- Groucho Marx


----------



## geraldandannie

"Have you got a match?"
"Yeah - your face, my ar5e"

Gerald


----------



## spykal

I am a moderator too.... so that make two of us posting , two for the price of one :wink:

so that means I can say:-

BOGOF GERALD


----------



## 107088

You're not yourself today,



I noticed the improvement immediately.


----------



## tincan

If your brain exploded it wouldn't even toss your hair


----------



## Tobysmumndad

You're the sort of person who goes around pushing at doors marked PULL.
If you threw yourself at the floor, you'd miss.


----------



## CaGreg

He's so studpid you wouldn't send him out for milk!

Ca


----------



## chrisjrv

You have the features of a greek god,













A Minotaur


----------



## rickndog

If brains were chocolate, he wouldn't have enough to fill a Smartie.

He's as much use as a bandage on a wooden leg/ a motorbike to a goldfish/ sugar wellingtons in a flood.

You couldn't punch clay uglier than him.

He makes a bucket of pig muck look like a member of Mensa.

He has about as much brain as a kipper has boobs.

He's so lazy they call him 'Blister' because he always turns up after the work's done.


----------



## iconnor

If I said you are witty I would be telling a half truth


----------



## 107088

Fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.

If brains was dynamite, you couldnt blow your hat off.

Couldnt pass a blood test without cheating.


----------



## rickndog

Body off Baywatch, face off Crimewatch.


----------



## crazylady

You can stop taking the ugly pills now, they've worked.


----------

